# SIMEON PANDA. REAL DEAL OR FRAUD?



## Nu-Labz (Dec 10, 2015)

Is Simeon panda the real deal? Claims he's natural? What's everybody's thoughts? Also has anyone bought his blueprint and what are there thoughts? £35 seems reasonable and the bloke is in unbelievable shape all year round.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Not natty. Would not buy his bullsh1t plans.


----------



## Lancashiregent (Jul 29, 2015)

Jason Blaha did something on him recently on his fake natty section.

His stats are more impressive than Arnie, so I think it is fair to assume - fraud. Or although that may be harsh, although if he is claiming natty and isn't - maybe not harsh at all.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Clearly natty can get to his size an condition within 1 year of decent diet and training


----------



## Mergal (Nov 7, 2013)

no of course hes not natty


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

As natural as a silicone tit - fraud.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

If you even kind of believe he's natural you're a category 1 mong.


----------



## Mergal (Nov 7, 2013)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> As natural as a silicone tit - fraud.


 mmmm boobie


----------



## Nu-Labz (Dec 10, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> If you even kind of believe he's natural you're a category 1 mong.


 Alright pal a bit harsh lol. Looking at him I'm thinking wow there's no way u don't touch gear but doesn't he do natural comps? (My knowledge of comps is zero) so I would have thought he was regularly tested


----------



## Mergal (Nov 7, 2013)

so was lance armstrong for all the years he competed at cycling 'unaided' only to later find out he was using the entire time!


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Nu-Labz said:


> Alright pal a bit harsh lol. Looking at him I'm thinking wow there's no way u don't touch gear but doesn't he do natural comps? (My knowledge of comps is zero) so I would have thought he was regularly tested


 Yup, MuscleMania competitions with his other natural friends, Ulisses Jr and Chul Soon.


----------



## Nu-Labz (Dec 10, 2015)

Mergal said:


> so was lance armstrong for all the years he competed at cycling 'unaided' only to later find out he was using the entire time!


 Good point.


----------



## MBR (Feb 28, 2014)

Its all cardio and high protein levels that result in that amount of mass and low body fat. :whistling:


----------



## Nu-Labz (Dec 10, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> Yup, MuscleMania competitions with his other natural friends, Ulisses Williams and Chul Soon.


 The black fella at the bottom looks like he could have a natural physique with a lot of hard work. He's not massive just very toned and large legs which can be gained with sports but the top two are blatant as fook


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Nu-Labz said:


> The black fella at the bottom looks like he could have a natural physique with a lot of hard work. He's not massive just very toned and large legs which can be gained with sports


----------



## Tren's physique (Feb 13, 2016)

Nu-Labz said:


> The black fella at the bottom looks like he could have a natural physique with a lot of hard work. He's not massive just very toned and large legs which can be gained with sports but the top two are blatant as fook


 Did you really said that? Did you really ****in said that!!?!?!! I hope i'm a moron and didn't get your hirony.

Because Ulisses has a physique which is miles far from a natural physique. And legs "very toned and large obtainable with a lot of sport" sounds written by someone who does pilates...


----------



## Mergal (Nov 7, 2013)

Tren's physique said:


> Did you really said that? Did you really ****in said that!!?!?!! I hope i'm a moron and didn't get tour hirony.
> 
> Because Ulisses has a physique which is miles far from a natural physique. And legs "very toned and large obtainable with a lot of sport" sounds written by someone who does pilates...


 lol


----------



## Nu-Labz (Dec 10, 2015)

DLTBB said:


>


 Don't know what's funny people can have mass and look like bodybuilders naturally. Google Chris nsubuga. He trains in my gym and he IS natural and the bloke has mass


----------



## S1dhu82 (Dec 30, 2015)

I hate the guy gives false hope to young people buy my blue print oh and also u need my protien, pump tabs, gym wear and u can do this in 1 year. Credit card details please .


----------



## Mergal (Nov 7, 2013)

DLTBB said:


> Yup, MuscleMania competitions with his other natural friends, Ulisses Jr and Chul Soon.


 i had a big argument on facebook with some musclemania bloke who clamied to be natural in his 275lb ripped picture! i simply asked why in all his photos he claims natty when clearly not and he kicked of!


----------



## Nu-Labz (Dec 10, 2015)

Tren's physique said:


> Did you really said that? Did you really ****in said that!!?!?!! I hope i'm a moron and didn't get tour hirony.
> 
> Because Ulisses has a physique which is miles far from a natural physique. And legs "very toned and large obtainable with a lot of sport" sounds written by someone who does pilates...


 I wouldn't say he was massive. And when I say that I mean look at footballers they have big legs rugby players have big legs. Yeah they work out in the gym weight training but they don't take gear and they have large legs. That fellas size can be got naturally. He may be a user but I think he could pass as a natural because he's not massively oversized. People can get big without drugs pal u don't have to take them to gain


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Chinese guy is obviously using.

Black guys could be natty. Blackintics and all...


----------



## Nu-Labz (Dec 10, 2015)

This geezer IS natural. Larger than that ullises fella


----------



## Tren's physique (Feb 13, 2016)

Nu-Labz said:


> Don't know what's funny people can have mass and look like bodybuilders naturally. Google Chris nsubuga. He trains in my gym and he IS natural and the bloke has mass


 Continue dreaming mate.... Continue dreaming... Good night my love :wub:


----------



## Tren's physique (Feb 13, 2016)

Nu-Labz said:


> This geezer IS natural. Larger than that ullises fella
> 
> View attachment 122970


 Smaller anyway. Still not natty


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Who cares if he's using gear or not? Guy looks great.


----------



## Tren's physique (Feb 13, 2016)

Nu-Labz said:


> I wouldn't say he was massive. And when I say that I mean look at footballers they have big legs rugby players have big legs. Yeah they work out in the gym weight training but they don't take gear and they have large legs. That fellas size can be got naturally. He may be a user but I think he could pass as a natural because he's not massively oversized. People can get big without drugs pal u don't have to take them to gain


 They don't take gear? Who says that? Lol. I know rugby players that take gear ahahahah

Even a national team female rugby player, and she takes gear mate.

Ulisses is ripped to f**k too, his legs would be huge if he had fat too on them


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Nu-Labz said:


> I wouldn't say he was massive. And when I say that I mean look at footballers they have big legs rugby players have big legs. Yeah they work out in the gym weight training but they don't take gear and they have large legs. That fellas size can be got naturally. He may be a user but I think he could pass as a natural because he's not massively oversized. People can get big without drugs pal u don't have to take them to gain


 A lot of rugby players are fat,also a lot use steroids


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Nu-Labz said:


> I wouldn't say he was massive. And when I say that I mean look at footballers they have big legs rugby players have big legs. Yeah they work out in the gym weight training but they don't take gear and they have large legs. That fellas size can be got naturally. He may be a user but I think he could pass as a natural because he's not massively oversized. People can get big without drugs pal u don't have to take them to gain


 Professional athletes don't use drugs?

News to me.


----------



## Nu-Labz (Dec 10, 2015)

Tren's physique said:


> Smaller anyway. Still not natty


 He's natty. He trains in my gym I know him personally he is natural. Don't know what u think I'm dreaming about I'm not natural I take gear but I was posting a simple question up but there's always a dick floating about on these websites that's probably 50kg and thinks he's a know it all smart ass


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Mergal said:


> so was lance armstrong for all the years he competed at cycling 'unaided' only to later find out he was using the entire time!


 Just like everyone behind him


----------



## Tren's physique (Feb 13, 2016)

I know Kai Greene. Ha trains in my gym. He's NATTY. KAI GREENE IS NATTY, just a lot of sport, running for the legs and to keep low bf and weight training for the upper part.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Nu-Labz said:


> This geezer IS natural. Larger than that ullises fella
> 
> View attachment 122970


 Not natty and not as big


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Nu-Labz said:


> He's natty. He trains in my gym I know him personally he is natural. Don't know what u think I'm dreaming about I'm not natural I take gear but I was posting a simple question up but there's always a dick floating about on these websites that's probably 50kg and thinks he's a know it all smart ass


 Ooooh, so he trains at your gym! Yeah, that definitely makes him natural then mate, sorry about that.


----------



## Mergal (Nov 7, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> Just like everyone behind him


 agreed!


----------



## Nu-Labz (Dec 10, 2015)

FelonE said:


> A lot of rugby players are fat,also a lot use steroids


 95% of rugby player are fat but they had very muscular legs also football players I was just making the point that you don't HAVE to take gear to get mass. Will take longer naturally but mass can still be achieved naturally. Obviously people like Phil Heath and big rami that type of mass needs copious amounts of gear but the size the ullises fella is Can Be achieved naturally


----------



## Nu-Labz (Dec 10, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> Ooooh, so he trains at your gym! Yeah, that definitely makes him natural then mate, sorry about that.


 No but I KNOW him and know he is natural


----------



## Tren's physique (Feb 13, 2016)

Nu-Labz said:


> 95% of rugby player are fat but they had very muscular legs also football players I was just making the point that you don't HAVE to take gear to get mass. Will take longer naturally but mass can still be achieved naturally. Obviously people like Phil Heath and big rami that type of mass needs copious amounts of gear but the size the ullises fella is Can Be achieved naturally


 You don't have to take gear to put on that much mass...

At this point I don't even know what to say...


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Nu-Labz said:


> He's natty. He trains in my gym I know him personally he is natural. Don't know what u think I'm dreaming about I'm not natural I take gear but I was posting a simple question up but there's always a dick floating about on these websites that's probably 50kg and thinks he's a know it all smart ass


 Bro you're sounding very naive. I've got fake nattys in my gym too who tell everyone they're natural every chance they get......they don't say it to me though cos I'll call em out on it.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Nu-Labz said:


> The black fella at the bottom looks like he could have a natural physique with a lot of hard work. He's not massive just very toned and large legs which can be gained with sports but the top two are blatant as fook


 WOW!! Dude, you really are misguided.

Ulysses took his "natural" status down a while ago due to a pic surfacing of him with gyno. Anyone from muscle mania is not natural. Most people claiming to be natty are most likely not. Understand?

EDIT: I'm natty btw


----------



## Nu-Labz (Dec 10, 2015)

Tren's physique said:


> I know Kai Greene. Ha trains in my gym. He's NATTY. KAI GREENE IS NATTY, just a lot of sport, running for the legs and to keep low bf and weight training for the upper part.


 Your just a little bellend pal.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Nu-Labz said:


> No but I KNOW him and know he is natural


 I know Big Ramy, he's natural too.


----------



## Nu-Labz (Dec 10, 2015)

Pure little dickhead keyboard warriors on here. fu**ing post a question and little keyboard warriors come out to play


----------



## Tren's physique (Feb 13, 2016)

Nu-Labz said:


> Your just a little bellend pal.


 Me? I'm just trying to take you back to reality.

You should thank me.

You don't just need to take roids once to look like that. You need to ALWAYS be on roids, ALWAYS. Not even a single day off.


----------



## Nu-Labz (Dec 10, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> WOW!! Dude, you really are misguided.
> 
> Ulysses took his "natural" status down a while ago due to a pic surfacing of him with gyno. Anyone from muscle mania is not natural. Most people claiming to be natty are most likely not. Understand?


 I don't know or follow that ullises or someon panda I was just asking if Simeon was natural as he claims cause he defiantly doesn't look natural and then someone mentioned that ullises and I just said his physique could be achieved naturally and he could pass as a natty. I don't know his ins and outs


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

Nu-Labz said:


> He's natty. He trains in my gym I know him personally he is natural. Don't know what u think I'm dreaming about I'm not natural I take gear but I was posting a simple question up but there's always a dick floating about on these websites that's probably 50kg and thinks he's a know it all smart ass


 Unless you follow him around 24/7 how do you know he's natural lol. You could come to my gym and know me, what's stopping me swearing to you I'm natural even though I stick a pin in my arse behind closed doors.

Rugby players use steroids, the guy that made dragon nutrition was a rugby player ffs. Just because they're not ripped doesn't mean they don't use.

You can't be as big and as ripped as ulisses Jr. naturally, someone posted a video not long ago where the guy works out the fat free mass of these fake natty guys and proves that at there weight and body fat it's not naturally possible.


----------



## Tren's physique (Feb 13, 2016)

DLTBB said:


> I know Big Ramy, he's natural too.


 Woooowww!!! He must do a lot of sport to have those legs!!!!!


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Nu-Labz said:


> I don't know or follow that ullises or someon panda I was just asking if Simeon was natural as he claims cause he defiantly doesn't look natural and then someone mentioned that ullises and I just said his physique could be achieved naturally and he could pass as a natty. I don't know his ins and outs


 That physique can not be achieved naturally. Get that idea out of your head.


----------



## Nu-Labz (Dec 10, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> I know Big Ramy, he's natural too.


 Yeah mate cause big ramy and ullises size are the same. Proper tryna make me look a mug by twisting my words


----------



## Nu-Labz (Dec 10, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> That physique can not be achieved naturally. Get that idea out of your head.


 I'm not tryna achieve that physique naturally or anything like that. Too many people misinterpreting what I'm saying.


----------



## Nu-Labz (Dec 10, 2015)

Tren's physique said:


> Woooowww!!! He must do a lot of sport to have those legs!!!!!


 Yeah he does.


----------



## Tren's physique (Feb 13, 2016)

Nu-Labz said:


> I'm not tryna achieve that physique naturally or anything like that. Too many people misinterpreting what I'm saying.


 Children may read your words. And think taking steroids is not an option... That's not good. Children must know they have to take steroids to look like that. The sooner the better too


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Posted a few times,..my fav pic to demonstrate how natty they are not. IFBB pro is in the middle if you couuldn't tell lol.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

How is this even a fu**ing question.......


----------



## Mergal (Nov 7, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> How is this even a fu**ing question.......


 because people claim there natty when there not and it confuses alot of people


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Nu-Labz said:


> I'm not tryna achieve that physique naturally or anything like that. Too many people misinterpreting what I'm saying.


 The title of the thread 'Is Simeon a fraud". Yes, he is. Don't buy anything he sells, he will send you a BS cookie cutter diet/training plan.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Nu-Labz said:


> Yeah mate cause big ramy and ullises size are the same. Proper tryna make me look a mug by twisting my words


 Nope, not trying to twist your words. You thought that post sounded stupid right? That's exactly how your post sounded to everybody else when you said you KNOW that guy is natural because he goes to your gym.


----------



## Nu-Labz (Dec 10, 2015)

Tren's physique said:


> Dark sim said:
> 
> 
> > Posted a few times,..my fav pic to demonstrate how natty they are not. IFBB pro is in the middle if you couuldn't tell lol.
> ...


 The guy on the far right doesn't look that big of I'm being honest. To me he could pass as a natty. A hardworking one at that. But that's my opinion


----------



## Nu-Labz (Dec 10, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> The title of the thread 'Is Simeon a fraud". Yes, he is. Don't buy anything he sells, he will send you a BS cookie cutter diet/training plan.


 Thanks you. Lol a reasonable answer to my original question.


----------



## Nu-Labz (Dec 10, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> Nope, not trying to twist your words. You thought that post sounded stupid right? That's exactly how your post sounded to everybody else when you said you KNOW that guy is natural because he goes to your gym.


 not because he goes my gym. I know him on a personal level.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Unless you're with someone 24/7 you can't say he's natural just because he goes to your gym and you know him. There's people who are on gear whose partners don't know and they live with them.


----------



## Nu-Labz (Dec 10, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Unless you're with someone 24/7 you can't say he's natural just because he goes to your gym and you know him. There's people who are on gear whose partners don't know and they live with them.


 This is true. But I believe him. I may be naive but I don't think he is using. The right diet and dedication the body can grow without help from drugs. Not as much as a user on the same diet and dedication but they can grow


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Nu-Labz said:


> This is true. But I believe him. I may be naive but I don't think he is using. The right diet and dedication the body can grow without help from drugs. Not as much as a user on the same diet and dedication but they can grow


 Why do you believe him?


----------



## Nu-Labz (Dec 10, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> Nope, not trying to twist your words. You thought that post sounded stupid right? That's exactly how your post sounded to everybody else when you said you KNOW that guy is natural because he goes to your gym.


 But maybe I'm naive and believe people's word too much I don't know but we are all entitled to our own opinions and don't have to be slated for it


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Nu-Labz said:


> The guy on the far right doesn't look that big of I'm being honest. To me he could pass as a natty. A hardworking one at that. But that's my opinion


 You are not listening lol. That cannot be achieved naturally. He has very good genetics too. So, hard work, plus steroids, plus genetics and you may achieve something comparable to Ulysses.

How do you know what is achievable natty? As most people who claim natty are not.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Mergal said:


> because people claim there natty when there not and it confuses alot of people


 I guess being around 230lb at 6ft or so can be confusing to some on his natty status. :lol:


----------



## Mergal (Nov 7, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> I guess being around 230lb at 6ft or so can be confusing to some on his natty status. :lol:


 lol i remember watching wsm and reading muscular development as a kid and thinking if i eat alot of protien and train really hard that will be me one day luckily i grew up and realised all the lies but some people just either arnt educated enough or are just silly!


----------



## Nu-Labz (Dec 10, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> You are not listening lol. That cannot be achieved naturally. He has very good genetics too. So, hard work, plus steroids, plus genetics and you may achieve something comparable to Ulysses.
> 
> How do you know what is achievable natty? As most people who claim natty are not.


 What are his stats?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Mergal said:


> lol i remember watching wsm and reading muscular development as a kid and thinking if i eat alot of protien and train really hard that will be me one day luckily i grew up and realised all the lies but some people just either arnt educated enough or are just silly!


 LOL I think we have all been there mate, the amount of fu**ing protein powder I used to buy a few years back thinking it would make me 'swole'. The fu**ing gear is even cheaper! :lol:


----------



## Nu-Labz (Dec 10, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Why do you believe him?


 Just do. Seems a genuine guy. Traditional African bloke


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Nu-Labz said:


> What are his stats?


 I'm not a fan boy of Simeon', and am not going to look them up, but it is irrelevant. If you know you know, he is not natty. Everyone in the industry knows this.

It is also well known about muscle mania being the fake natty federation and no one being tested.


----------



## Mergal (Nov 7, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> LOL I think we have all been there mate, the amount of fu**ing protein powder I used to buy a few years back thinking it would make me 'swole'. The fu**ing gear is even cheaper! :lol:


 haha been there done that, i remember saving up all my pocket money when i was 13/14 and spending it on protien from holland and barrett shouls have spent it on girls instead!


----------



## Nu-Labz (Dec 10, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> I'm not a fan boy of Simeon', and am not going to look them up, but it is irrelevant. If you know you know, he is not natty. Everyone in the industry knows this.
> 
> It is also well known about muscle mania being the fake natty federation and no one being tested.


 Simeon I'm not saying could pass as natural that's why I asked the question cause he claims to be but is obviously not. It's ullyses I think could pass as natural


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

His stats are irrelevant anyway, regardless of what he weighs you need steroids to LOOK like that, being that lean while remaining so full and vascular.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Nu-Labz said:


> Just do. Seems a genuine guy. Traditional African bloke


 You're easily blagged mate lol. Don't send money to any Nigerian emailers ffs


----------



## Nu-Labz (Dec 10, 2015)

FelonE said:


> You're easily blagged mate lol. Don't send money to any Nigerian emailers ffs


 Lol haha yeah I know that one the old western union


----------



## MBR (Feb 28, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> Posted a few times,..my fav pic to demonstrate how natty they are not. IFBB pro is in the middle if you couuldn't tell lol.
> 
> View attachment 122972


 We use only use two grammes. The guy in the middle must use three


----------



## Tren's physique (Feb 13, 2016)

@Nu-Labz

FFS. Let's stop this.

Ulisses was a couple of years ago 178cmx95kgx8% Bf....

The FFMI is 27.7

Natty max FFMI obtainable with godly, literally godly genetic and perfect diet and nutrition is 25.

27.7 is more than some of the old Olympias, in Golden Era.

Now he's even better.

Stop this


----------



## Nu-Labz (Dec 10, 2015)

Tren's physique said:


> @Nu-Labz
> 
> FFS. Let's stop this.
> 
> ...


 Ok he is a user all I was saying is from my personal opinion he could fool me as a natty. But like someone said in a earlier post how can I compare to what a natty can get to so its a guess and matter of opinion. If I'm wrong I'm wrong but we are all entitled to an opinion.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Nu-Labz said:


> Ok he is a user all I was saying is from my personal opinion he could fool me as a natty. But like someone said in a earlier post how can I compare to what a natty can get to so its a guess and matter of opinion. If I'm wrong I'm wrong but we are all entitled to an opinion.


 He fools a lot of naive people mate,that's how he makes money


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Nu-Labz said:


> No but I KNOW him and know he is natural


 Do you live with him?

Do you spend every waking hour with him?

Stop being silly, only one person knows if hes natty and thats him, two if he gets someone to inject him.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Nu-Labz said:


> This is true. But I believe him. I may be naive but I don't think he is using. The right diet and dedication the body can grow without help from drugs. Not as much as a user on the same diet and dedication but they can grow


 post a picture of your current look and let us know what you are taking if anything.


----------



## Nu-Labz (Dec 10, 2015)

banzi said:


> Do you live with him?
> 
> Do you spend every waking hour with him?
> 
> Stop being silly, only one person knows if hes natty and thats him, two if he gets someone to inject him.


 Well that comment contradicts everyone else who says he IS a user then cause the same applies there. All u got is his word to go off


----------



## Nu-Labz (Dec 10, 2015)

banzi said:


> post a picture of your current look and let us know what you are taking if anything.


 I'm doing the ukm 12 week challenge. Progress pic will go on tommorow. I have been taking 100mg tren hex and test p eod with 75mg anavar every day. Currently 3 weeks into my first ever cut. I'm no pro and I'm not looking to do any shows just train for my own personal confidence. Weighing in at 93.8kg body fat was around 10-11% from calipers 3 weeks ago when I was 96.5 kg so don't know what body fat is. Don't have any saved pics of myself on my phone but like I said I will be taking some tommorow for the challenge. I'll send u one  sorry not 100mg tren hex it's actually 76mg


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Nu-Labz said:


> I'm doing the ukm 12 week challenge. Progress pic will go on tommorow. I have been taking 100mg tren hex and test p eod with 75mg anavar every day. Currently 3 weeks into my first ever cut. I'm no pro and I'm not looking to do any shows just train for my own personal confidence. Weighing in at 93.8kg body fat was around 10-11% from calipers 3 weeks ago when I was 96.5 kg so don't know what body fat is. Don't have any saved pics of myself on my phone but like I said I will be taking some tommorow for the challenge. I'll send u one  sorry not 100mg tren hex it's actually 76mg


 look forward to it.

why are you taking steroids if you believe someone can look as good as Ulysses without them?


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

About as natural as the earth is flat


----------



## doyle1987 (Jan 5, 2014)

See him pretty regularly in my gym (panda) and I'm pretty confident his not natural, have no proof but if you see him in person you would see there no way his natural even if he had best genetics on planet, no chance.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Nu-Labz said:


> Well that comment contradicts everyone else who says he IS a user then cause the same applies there. All u got is his word to go off


 they are making an informed decision based on science and LBMI experiments and personal experience.

If he is natty then extraordinary claims require extraordinary evidence.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Nu-Labz said:


> The black fella at the bottom looks like he could have a natural physique with a lot of hard work. He's not massive just very toned and large legs which can be gained with sports but the top two are blatant as fook


 Dem socca playa bbc genetics


----------



## Nu-Labz (Dec 10, 2015)

banzi said:


> look forward to it.
> 
> why are you taking steroids if you believe someone can look as good as Ulysses without them?


 cause I'm a cheat!!! Lol. No so I can get better results then my body will naturally allow


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Jesus christ..


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

Tren's physique said:


> @Nu-Labz
> 
> FFS. Let's stop this.
> 
> ...


 This should of been the first reply and the thread ended just couldn't remember where I read it.

Thank f**k you finally said it


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Nu-Labz said:


> cause I'm a cheat!!! Lol. No so I can get better results then my body will naturally allow


 but if you eat and train like Ulysses you will look awesome without using any gear, sure, you may not look exactly like him but you can get close.

Why use drugs and cheat your way to your results.

Chris nsubuga at the gym will be ashamed of you.


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

They're all on steroids


----------



## Nu-Labz (Dec 10, 2015)

banzi said:


> but if you eat and train like Ulysses you will look awesome without using any gear, sure, you may not look exactly like him but you can get close.
> 
> Why use drugs and cheat your way to your results.
> 
> Chris nsubuga at the gym will be ashamed of you.


 Alright pal I'm not a mug don't need to talk to me like I'm a boy


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Nu-Labz said:


> Alright pal I'm not a mug don't need to talk to me like I'm a boy


 Stop roid raging.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Just fkin lol if anyone thinks he is.

Same people that'll go buy his £39.99 super XS muscle building creatine ethyl ester with extra dextrose - that attributed to his natty physique that holds more muscle mass than Arnold


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Nu-Labz said:


> Alright pal I'm not a mug don't need to talk to me like I'm a boy


 I await your awesome pics of you weighing in at "93.8kg body fat was around 10-11% from calipers 3 weeks ago"

How tall are you by the way?


----------



## Nu-Labz (Dec 10, 2015)

banzi said:


> I await your awesome pics of you weighing in at "93.8kg body fat was around 10-11% from calipers 3 weeks ago"
> 
> How tall are you by the way?


 5"7 and at no point have I said I look awesome


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Nu-Labz said:


> The guy on the far right doesn't look that big of I'm being honest. To me he could pass as a natty. A hardworking one at that. But that's my opinion


 Take a time of a lifetime mate. Do the hard work naturally and post the picture. This is the only way you can shut the f**k up all keyboard warriors here.


----------



## Nu-Labz (Dec 10, 2015)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Take a time of a lifetime mate. Do the hard work naturally and post the picture. This is the only way you can shut the f**k up all keyboard warriors here.


 All started because I said that usllyses or whatever his name is could pass as natural to me. Jeez all the trolls pop out from under their bridge when u voice an opinion


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Nu-Labz said:


> All started because I said that usllyses or whatever his name is could pass as natural to me. Jeez all the trolls pop out from under their bridge when u voice an opinion


 Opinions are fine mate but then you are backing them with your continuous efforts to prove this can be achieved natty. That's causing an itch among those who know the game better than you


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Nu-Labz said:


> I wouldn't say he was massive. And when I say that I mean look at footballers they have big legs rugby players have big legs. Yeah they work out in the gym weight training but they don't take gear and they have large legs. That fellas size can be got naturally. He may be a user but I think he could pass as a natural because he's not massively oversized. People can get big without drugs pal u don't have to take them to gain


 Love the idea that rugby players don't use gear, it's literally steroid riddled.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Nu-Labz said:


> 5"7 and at no point have I said I look awesome


 So 200lbs 10% body fat at 5'7? That's pretty big man.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Nu-Labz said:


> All started because I said that usllyses or whatever his name is could pass as natural to me. Jeez all the trolls pop out from under their bridge when u voice an opinion


 Yeah he looks natty to me mate....  Don't listen to this lot trying to justify their over exuberant drug use to cover up their own physical inadequacies... :whistling:

:lol:

Awaits the natty bashing to commence :whistling: ...


----------



## Nu-Labz (Dec 10, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> So 200lbs 10% body fat at 5'7? That's pretty big man.


 It was either 10.3 or 10.7% can't tenner but it was measured by calipers so there not the most accurate. I was 96.5kg then. Not sure what my body fat is now as that was 3 weeks ago and have been on a 'cut' which I've never tried. I'm 93.8 or93.7 kg weighed today.


----------



## Nu-Labz (Dec 10, 2015)

MrM said:


> Love the idea that rugby players don't use gear, it's literally steroid riddled.


 Don't follow rugby just assumed they were drug tested like footballers.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

For Panda and Ulysses it's all about the Creatine.

End of.

Clearly natural, both of them... :rolleye:


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

They are drug tested but so is every sport and it's not much of a barrier.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

MrM said:


> Love the idea that rugby players don't use gear, it's literally steroid riddled.


 Would say this is a little strong.

I know many premier league rugby players (one being a cousin who I train with from time to time).

My cousin literally has everything done for him, trainers, dieticians, physios, lives in a funded house, all he literally needs to do is turn up to training, put the food and supplements (protein, creatine etc) in his mouth he is told to do so and that is made and measured for him, go to the gym everyday and turn up to games.

If drugs are as rife as you suggest, I am yet to encounter it through the circuits I know.


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Simon 88 said:


> Would say this is a little strong.
> 
> I know many premier league rugby players (one being a cousin who I train with from time to time).
> 
> ...


 It prob depends on what position he plays but look at the physiques, recovery from injury and changes in pack size / sprinting pace.

why would rugby be clean when even sports like tennis arnt?


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Simon 88 said:


> Would say this is a little strong.
> 
> I know many premier league rugby players (one being a cousin who I train with from time to time).
> 
> ...


 http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/rugbyunion/article-2863758/Rugby-s-drug-problem-exposed-RFU-boss-admits-realise-s-issue-addressing-it.html

http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2015/nov/26/rugby-steroids-olympic-games-rio


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

MrM said:


> It prob depends on what position he plays but look at the physiques, recovery from injury and changes in pack size / sprinting pace.
> 
> why would rugby be clean when even sports like tennis arnt?


 I am not saying it is clean buddy, just saying I don't think drug abuse is rife.

We live in an age where drug abuse will always be a concern, and some people will always look for a competitive advantage in any sport, tennis is obviously the most prevalent at the moment.

It wasn't many years ago football was under immense scrutiny for players using compounds such as Nandrolone (Jaap Stam for example).

I appreciate your comments about pack size and pace etc. but more is known about diet, training techniques, more sports education etc. which I would like to believe and in my experience does account for the size and fitness gains you mention.

My granddad was a prop for England like 60 years ago and he was playing at 16+ stone.

I guess I want to believe in the legitimacy of the sport I love and is highly valued in my family,

I may well be wrong, I just don't think it is fair to say abuse is rife.


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Simon 88 said:


> I am not saying it is clean buddy, just saying I don't think drug abuse is rife.
> 
> We live in an age where drug abuse will always be a concern, and some people will always look for a competitive advantage in any sport, tennis is obviously the most prevalent at the moment.
> 
> ...


 I don't for one minute think it affects the legitimacy of the sport, I coach and ref schoolboy rugby and am passionate about it (I work with under 12s so not the same issue) But it's the professional era, sponsors will demand entertainment and pay big salaries.

ive also coached rowing where the substance testing starts at junior level (to ingraine a culture) whereas at schoolboy level I'm aware of lobbying by large grammar schools preventing testing.

Id not accept it in junior level, and I think it's daft at club level but professional sports are open to financial influences that the sport itself cannot fight.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

MrM said:


> I don't for one minute think it affects the legitimacy of the sport, I coach and ref schoolboy rugby and am passionate about it (I work with under 12s so not the same issue) But it's the professional era, sponsors will demand entertainment and pay big salaries.
> 
> ive also coached rowing where the substance testing starts at junior level (to ingraine a culture) whereas at schoolboy level I'm aware of lobbying by large grammar schools preventing testing.
> 
> Id not accept it in junior level, and I think it's daft at club level but professional sports are open to financial influences that the sport itself cannot fight.


 I see what you're saying, I just personally haven't come across it at professional level.

But I do accept that in any sport there are likely to be people looking to gain a competitive advantage. I just myself haven't encountered it among the players I know.


----------



## Pabloslabs (Feb 19, 2015)

As much as you might hate vegan gainz, he did a pretty bang up job on answering the 2 questions in OPs original post - the natty claim and the book

Tells you all you need to know really..


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Nu-Labz said:


> 5"7 and at no point have I said I look awesome


 5'7 and 200lb at 10% is pretty impressive

I cant wait for these pictures tomorrow.

Are you shaving and tanning now?


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

banzi said:


> 5'7 and 200lb at 10% is pretty impressive
> 
> I cant wait for these pictures tomorrow.
> 
> Are you shaving and tanning now?


 5'7 200lb 10% is fu**ing awesome shape imo.

Will be surprised if photos turn up.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MR RIGSBY said:


> 5'7 200lb 10% is fu**ing awesome shape imo.
> 
> Will be surprised if photos turn up.


 shhh...I dont want to frighten him off.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

His pics are in the transformation thread, he's in pretty good nick IMO!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I couldn't care less if someone is natural or not.

But when people scream that they are and they're clearly not then it's bound to rub people up the wrong way.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

banzi said:


> shhh...I dont want to frighten him off.


 Pics are in the transformation thread, looks closer to the mid to high teens than 10 to me.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> Pics are in the transformation thread, looks closer to the mid to high teens than 10 to me.












yep, high teens


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

is that a fanny lip slipping out to saying hello ?


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Smitch said:


> I couldn't care less if someone is natural or not.
> 
> But when people scream that they are and they're clearly not then it's bound to rub people up the wrong way.


 That's the point exactly. It doesn't matter if someone juices or not, is totally their own decision. What is annoying is when assisted people claim to be natty and then give bad advice and create false expectations to people who are natty.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

banzi said:


> yep, high teens


 He's got his missus's undies on too.


----------



## Nu-Labz (Dec 10, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> Pics are in the transformation thread, looks closer to the mid to high teens than 10 to me.


 Like I said it was done with calipers so probably not very accurate


----------



## Nu-Labz (Dec 10, 2015)

Smitch said:


> He's got his missus's undies on too.


 Mine them


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Nu-Labz said:


> Mine them


 Looks like your left nutsack is trying to escape, I'd get a bigger pair.

And NEVER admit to owning those again. :lol:


----------



## Mogadishu (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## Nu-Labz (Dec 10, 2015)

Smitch said:


> Looks like your left nutsack is trying to escape, I'd get a bigger pair.
> 
> And NEVER admit to owning those again. :lol:


 Lol it has a tendency to pop out at any given opportunity


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Nu-Labz said:


> Like I said it was done with calipers so probably not very accurate


 do your callipers look anything like these?


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Smitch said:


> I couldn't care less if someone is natural or not.
> 
> But when people scream that they are and they're clearly not then it's bound to rub people up the wrong way.


 This ^

The majority of us use - so it would be hypocritical to criticise someone else just for using. Even lying about it under certain circumstances is excusable - my Mum asked me recently if I used steroids, and my answer was "don't be daft - you know I'm scared of needles", and I've blatantly lied to a chap at work who asked me in front of all my colleagues.

But these [email protected] are doing something else entirely. They are using their obviously steroid-enhanced bodies to sell product, and claiming they are natural. It's false advertising. You can't build a body like that just by following his program & buying his supplements. You need gear as well.

It's pretty well established that a lean BMI of about 25 is the maximum that anyone is going to get to natural.


----------



## Nu-Labz (Dec 10, 2015)

banzi said:


> do your callipers look anything like these?


 Haha your a funny guy. Didn't say I was in great shape and only giving figures I have been given and what the scales show when I stand on them. Nice chap u int ya taking the piss out of someone's physique. Good on ya.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Nu-Labz said:


> Your just a little bellend pal.


 you started the insults in this thread mate, if you cant take it dont dish it out.


----------



## Nu-Labz (Dec 10, 2015)

banzi said:


> you started the insults in this thread mate, if you cant take it dont dish it out.


 Hardly offensive is it. I can take it mate but I don't go attacking people's appearances. But if that's ur style then crack on big lad


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Nu-Labz said:


> Hardly offensive is it. I can take it mate but I don't go attacking people's appearances. But if that's ur style then crack on big lad


 I havent attacked your appearance, I made a joke about your use of callipers, you claim 10% when in reality you are closer to 20

I hope you do get in shape in this challenge, in fact I hope you hit 6%, you will weigh around 150lbs tops and realise then that Pandas and your mates claims are not as realistic as they seem.


----------



## Tren's physique (Feb 13, 2016)

banzi said:


> you started the insults in this thread mate, if you cant take it dont dish it out.


 No but he's right though... I'm a little bellend... Like one inch of bellend...

Ffs @Nu-Labz after all some posts on this thread is ****in hilarious, good job opening this


----------



## Nu-Labz (Dec 10, 2015)

banzi said:


> I havent attacked your appearance, I made a joke about your use of callipers, you claim 10% when in reality you are closer to 20
> 
> I hope you do get in shape in this challenge, in fact I hope you hit 6%, you will weigh around 150lbs tops and realise then that Pandas and your mates claims are not as realistic as they seem.


 I didn't use the calipers. They have them in the gym and someone does the measurements. I have no intention of getting to 6% or anywhere near that I'm not a competitor or have any intention of competing. I'd be happy to get to 10% if in that picture I'm closer to 20%


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Nu-Labz said:


> I didn't use the calipers. *They have them in the gym and someone does the measurements*. I have no intention of getting to 6% or anywhere near that I'm not a competitor or have any intention of competing. I'd be happy to get to 10% if in that picture I'm closer to 20%


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Nu-Labz said:


> I didn't use the calipers. They have them in the gym and someone does the measurements. I have no intention of getting to 6% or anywhere near that I'm not a competitor or have any intention of competing. I'd be happy to get to 10% if in that picture I'm closer to 20%


 Ignore them mate. They used to rip into me for being 30% when in reality I was 29%. They are a bunch of cnuts....You need to feed off their negativity and use it as a driving force to prove these feckers wrong. 

I'm 100% natty too :tt2: [IMG alt=":double ****:" data-emoticon="true"]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_double%20****.gif[/IMG]

There is a lot of these feckers on here that could not tie my shoelaces training wise for both size and condition atm, which is infuriating because I cannot tie them myself. My belly gets in the way..... :lol:


----------



## BritishPitbull (Oct 9, 2008)

Nu-Labz said:


> Just do. Seems a genuine guy. Traditional African bloke


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

Nu-Labz said:


> This is true. But I believe him.* I may be naive* but I don't think he is using. The right diet and dedication the body can grow without help from drugs. Not as much as a user on the same diet and dedication but they can grow


 Think this sums you and your responses up.


----------



## Nu-Labz (Dec 10, 2015)

Colin said:


> Think this sums you and your responses up.


 Thanks for coming out and giving your productive input. Much appreciated


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Nu-Labz said:


> Thanks for* coming out *and giving your productive input. Much appreciated


 Snigger


----------



## Nu-Labz (Dec 10, 2015)

@banzi here as requested these are photos of me today. Sorry no thong today but maybe next time u might get lucky  don't think I'm in bad shape but like I say I have no intention of competing.


----------



## Gmags (Nov 16, 2015)

Nu-Labz said:


> @banzi here as requested these are photos of me today. Sorry no thong today but maybe next time u might get lucky  don't think I'm in bad shape but like I say I have no intention of competing.
> 
> View attachment 123037
> 
> ...


 s**t tattoos,

s**t acne

s**t posts in here.

Clown.


----------



## Nu-Labz (Dec 10, 2015)

Gmags said:


> s**t tattoos,
> 
> s**t acne
> 
> ...


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

he is on nat der creatine


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Nu-Labz said:


> @banzi here as requested these are photos of me today. Sorry no thong today but maybe next time u might get lucky  don't think I'm in bad shape but like I say I have no intention of competing.
> 
> View attachment 123037
> 
> ...


 20% at least, maybe more (but with thick abs)


----------



## Nu-Labz (Dec 10, 2015)

Drogon said:


> 20% at least, maybe more (but with thick abs)


 What do u mean by thick abs? Think the geezer at the gym who measures bf might need sacking


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Nu-Labz said:


> What do u mean by thick abs? Think the geezer at the gym who measures bf might need sacking


 If you have very developed abs (i.e. thick), which may be caused by just genetics, or direct training, then you will see them at a higher bf %,

That's why abs aren't really a good indicator.

My abs are underdeveloped (unfortunately - never trained them for years) and probably show just a bit more than yours, yet I've probably got 10% less BF than you.


----------



## Nu-Labz (Dec 10, 2015)

Drogon said:


> If you have very developed abs (i.e. thick), which may be caused by just genetics, or direct training, then you will see them at a higher bf %,
> 
> That's why abs aren't really a good indicator.
> 
> My abs are underdeveloped (unfortunately - never trained them for years) and probably show just a bit more than yours, yet I've probably got 10% less BF than you.


 Oh right ok


----------



## Nu-Labz (Dec 10, 2015)

Drogon said:


> If you have very developed abs (i.e. thick), which may be caused by just genetics, or direct training, then you will see them at a higher bf %,
> 
> That's why abs aren't really a good indicator.
> 
> My abs are underdeveloped (unfortunately - never trained them for years) and probably show just a bit more than yours, yet I've probably got 10% less BF than you.


 Think 20% is way more than what I am going off this chart id say I'm more 13-15%


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Nu-Labz said:


> Think 20% is way more than what I am going off this chart id say I'm more 13-15%
> 
> View attachment 123051


 That charts not accurate IMO.

although I still think you resemble the 20-24% closest (albet with tensed abs)


----------



## Nu-Labz (Dec 10, 2015)

Drogon said:


> That charts not accurate IMO.
> 
> although I still think you resemble the 20-24% closest (albet with tensed abs)


 Think ur taking the piss there. That fella looks like someone who sits in the pub all day. I'm not tip top condition but I'm nowhere near that 20-24%


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Nu-Labz said:


> Think ur taking the piss there. That fella looks like someone who sits in the pub all day. I'm not tip top condition but I'm nowhere near that 20-24%


 I think you are.

You're 20-24% BF but with some muscle mass and so look better than that pic - that guy does not even lift.


----------



## Nu-Labz (Dec 10, 2015)

Drogon said:


> I think you are.
> 
> You're 20-24% BF but with some muscle mass and so look better than that pic - that guy does not even lift.


 What's the most accurate way of measuring body fat?


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

I think you are in pretty good nick lad. keep it up


----------



## Nu-Labz (Dec 10, 2015)

herc said:


> I think you are in pretty good nick lad. keep it up


 Cheers mate appreciate it


----------



## Gmags (Nov 16, 2015)

Nu-Labz said:


> Think ur taking the piss there. That fella looks like someone who sits in the pub all day. I'm not tip top condition but I'm nowhere near that 20-24%


 You are pretty fat tbh.


----------



## Nu-Labz (Dec 10, 2015)

Gmags said:


> You are pretty fat tbh.


 I'll have to start telling your mum I'm on top now so I can get my extra cardio in


----------



## Gmags (Nov 16, 2015)

Nu-Labz said:


> I'll have to start telling your mum I'm on top now so I can get my extra cardio in


 *you're

Will take a lot more than that mate, hate to break it to you. 22-24% i would say for sure. Little bit better than the bloke in the example above, you have a tiny bit more muscle.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Nu-Labz said:


> What's the most accurate way of measuring body fat?


 Dexa scan is the only accurate way - expensive


----------



## Nu-Labz (Dec 10, 2015)

Gmags said:


> *you're
> 
> Will take a lot more than that mate, hate to break it to you. 22-24% i would say for sure. Little bit better than the bloke in the example above, you have a tiny bit more muscle.


 She's in for it then


----------



## RepsForJesus (Jul 9, 2015)

some amount of negative a$$ hats in this thread!!

keep doing what you're doing mate, you've made real nice progress in the first 3 weeks of the challenge too.

How dare you ask a genuine query on a forum and not expect to be ridiculed......


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Not hating mate, i actually think you look in decent nick.... but then again im not a bodybuilder so these guys will hold you to a different standard.... my point being.... if your 94kg and from the looks of you between 14-18%bf... that gives you a ffmi of between 25-27..... so to get the physique you have....you had to use steroids.... why do you think it would be different for them......to get a bigger,better,leaner physique? Not hating mate, just interested in you perspective and thought process... good luck in the 12 week challenge.


----------



## Nu-Labz (Dec 10, 2015)

ausmaz said:


> Not hating mate, i actually think you look in decent nick.... but then again im not a bodybuilder so these guys will hold you to a different standard.... my point being.... if your 94kg and from the looks of you between 14-18%bf... that gives you a ffmi of between 25-27..... so to get the physique you have....you had to use steroids.... why do you think it would be different for them......to get a bigger,better,leaner physique? Not hating mate, just interested in you perspective and thought process... good luck in the 12 week challenge.


 Cheers pal. I use gear. I don't know the science of it regarding the ffmi I just went of the look of them and thought it could. Simeon I thought there's no way he's natural but I thought by the look of the ullyses that he could have got there naturally with an extremely strict diet and good genetics but I admit I was wrong on that which has been proven.


----------



## Nu-Labz (Dec 10, 2015)

RepsForJesus said:


> some amount of negative a$$ hats in this thread!!
> 
> keep doing what you're doing mate, you've made real nice progress in the first 3 weeks of the challenge too.
> 
> How dare you ask a genuine query on a forum and not expect to be ridiculed......


 Cheers pal. Appreciate it. I know tell me about it. Post a question on a forum with my own opinions??? I should be hanged!!


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Nu-Labz said:


> Cheers pal. Appreciate it. I know tell me about it. Post a question on a forum with my own opinions??? I should be hanged!!


 Opinions are fine mate.

Just make sure that they are the same as everybody else's.


----------



## Nu-Labz (Dec 10, 2015)

superpube said:


> Opinions are fine mate.
> 
> Just make sure that they are the same as everybody else's.


 I think I have learned that is the way now lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Drogon said:


> That charts not accurate IMO.
> 
> although I still think you resemble the 20-24% closest (albet with tensed abs)


 I don't think he's 20-24, lower than that


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Gmags said:


> *you're
> 
> Will take a lot more than that mate, hate to break it to you. 22-24% i would say for sure. Little bit better than the bloke in the example above, you have a tiny bit more muscle.


 No, 'your' was correct you sausage :tt2:


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

Drogon said:


> I think you are.
> 
> You're 20-24% BF but with some muscle mass and so look better than that pic - that guy does not even lift.


 Oh so bitter :whistling:


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Gmags said:


> *you're
> 
> Will take a lot more than that mate, hate to break it to you. 22-24% i would say for sure. Little bit better than the bloke in the example above, you have a tiny bit more muscle.


 He was right with 'your'..


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Nu-Labz did come across as a bit gullible and made some funny posts earlier in the thread and he did under estimate his body fat too which is understandable if that was the reading given to him by the fella at the gym. It's all well and good having light banter with people and taking the piss out of them a bit if they say something daft but to quote his pictures and blatantly insult his physique and call him fat is overstepping the mark a bit, just my 2 cents.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Exactly, calling him fat is borderline retarded

your in gr8 ship m8!


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

FelonE said:


> I don't think he's 20-24, lower than that


 I think 20


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Drogon said:


> I think 20


 I'd say lower,he's stocky and thick but not all that fat


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

DLTBB said:


> Nu-Labz did come across as a bit gullible and made some funny posts earlier in the thread and he did under estimate his body fat too which is understandable if that was the reading given to him by the fella at the gym. It's all well and good having light banter with people and taking the piss out of them a bit if they say something daft but to quote his pictures and blatantly insult his physique and call him fat is overstepping the mark a bit, just my 2 cents.


 Agreed. He's in good shape


----------



## Nu-Labz (Dec 10, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> Nu-Labz did come across as a bit gullible and made some funny posts earlier in the thread and he did under estimate his body fat too which is understandable if that was the reading given to him by the fella at the gym. It's all well and good having light banter with people and taking the piss out of them a bit if they say something daft but to quote his pictures and blatantly insult his physique and call him fat is overstepping the mark a bit, just my 2 cents.


 What % would u put me in currently? Does that chart I updated look aviator to you? Some people go abit far I take banter and sometimes I'll come out with a bit of s**t but there are a few bells out there


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

FelonE said:


> I'd say lower,he's stocky and thick but not all that fat


 I'd say I am bout 15-16% and am much leaner than him.

You're probably 12-13%.

Don't forget how much people under-estimate their bf %

Never said the guy didn't have muscle, or looks bad, he doesn't.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Nu-Labz said:


> What % would u put me in currently? Does that chart I updated look aviator to you? Some people go abit far I take banter and sometimes I'll come out with a bit of s**t but there are a few bells out there


 I would put you somewhere around the high teens. But who cares what NUMBER your body fat reads according to a DEXA Scan anyway? It's all about how you look and how you think you look, I don't give a f**k if I'm 10% or 12% or 14%, I care about how I look with my top off.


----------



## Nu-Labz (Dec 10, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> I would put you somewhere around the high teens. But who cares what NUMBER your body fat reads according to a DEXA Scan anyway? It's all about how you look and how you think you look, I don't give a f**k if I'm 10% or 12% or 14%, I care about how I look with my top off.


 Very true


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

@Nu-Labz

I was about 10-12% here

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.instagram.com%2Fp%2FBAosjNSyZD1%2F


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I'd say lower,he's stocky and thick but not all that fat


 20% is not fat, but I don't think he below 20.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> 20% is not fat, but *I don't think he below 20*.


 I do


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Anybody can have abs

Show me some traps lady's


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> I would put you somewhere around the high teens. But who cares what NUMBER your body fat reads according to a DEXA Scan anyway? It's all about how you look and how you think you look, I don't give a f**k if I'm 10% or 12% or 14%, I care about how I look with my top off.


 this, f**k the numbers, when you are on the beach or onstage no one knows your BF%.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

As someone whose had a dexa scan and been 24.1% he's no where near there, country mile off, he's not Jamie alderton at 11 either but not 20, prob 17-18 I'd say maybe even 16 as he is carrying a far old slab of muscle from limited pics... (More muscle with same fat drops the %)

thats 11 by dexa in picture below

id say felone above is similar judging by that... Allowing for some tren veins popping making him look leaner lol


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Drogon said:


> That charts not accurate IMO.
> 
> although I still think* you resemble the 20-24%* closest (albet with tensed abs)





Drogon said:


> I think you are.
> 
> *You're 20-24%* BF but with some muscle mass and so look better than that pic - that guy does not even lift.





Drogon said:


> *I think 20*


 @Drogon You are very wishy washy, indecisive. You change your tune when others give their opinion.

@Drogon you look 19% going off the same chart. The difference between you and Nu-Labs is his abs are starting to show and he has far superior muscle mass. 

@Nu-Labz Keep training like you are fella, thing are heading in the right direction. :thumbup1: You are looking well. Fk the numbers, use the mirror against what you have in mind for yourself. When you look in the mirror and see what you like, you're there. Then just keep going lol.


----------



## Nu-Labz (Dec 10, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> @Drogon You are very wishy washy, indecisive. You change your tune when others give their opinion.
> 
> @Drogon you look 19% going off the same chart. The difference between you and Nu-Labs is his abs are starting to show and he has far superior muscle mass. [IMG alt="" data-emoticon="true"]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.5/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_wink.png&key=6fdef74361d8af8c54d6a26e30a7b17033f6e0ba73b641a8297c72f4fca75b04[/IMG]
> 
> @Nu-Labz Keep training like you are fella, thing are heading in the right direction. [IMG alt=":thumbup1:" data-emoticon="true"]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.2/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_thumbup1.gif&key=e1ca2002f9d27e626c9983bf3790336875e995c134135a06e5c90f2812439539[/IMG] You are looking well. Fk the numbers, use the mirror against what you have in mind for yourself. When you look in the mirror and see what you like, you're there. Then just keep going lol.


 Cheers pal


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> @Drogon You are very wishy washy, indecisive. You change your tune when others give their opinion.
> 
> @Drogon you look 19% going off the same chart. The difference between you and Nu-Labs is his abs are starting to show and he has far superior muscle mass.
> 
> @Nu-Labz Keep training like you are fella, thing are heading in the right direction. :thumbup1: You are looking well. Fk the numbers, use the mirror against what you have in mind for yourself. When you look in the mirror and see what you like, you're there. Then just keep going lol.


 Entitled to your opinion.

Of course you're going to say he is leaner than he is to make yourself feel better.

I mean, if he's 20%, it must make you 30-35%?

(I've never said he doesn't look good - he has a decent physique)


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Drogon said:


> Entitled to your opinion.
> 
> Of course you're going to say he is leaner than he is to make yourself feel better.
> 
> ...


 Try these in your cycle. You may start to see some gainzzzz. :whistling:


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Try these in your cycle. You may start to see some gainzzzz. :whistling:
> 
> 
> View attachment 123070


 If I havent started seeing gains yet looks better than you, I can't wait!


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I do


 You're wrong.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Drogon said:


> If I havent started seeing gains yet looks better than you, I can't wait!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> You're wrong.


 In your opinion


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

Nu-Labz said:


> Cheers pal


 To fair while you was wrong about the whole natural bs, you admitted it and you're in pretty decent shape, drop a few more % body fat and I think you'd actually look better than a lot of the pics I've seen on here


----------



## Gmags (Nov 16, 2015)

Drogon said:


> Entitled to your opinion.
> 
> Of course you're going to say he is leaner than he is to make yourself feel better.
> 
> ...


 @Natty Steve'o to be fair, you LLS.

@Drogon the OP is holding a lot more muscle mass than you isn't he. However, he probably doesn't work as hard career wise and can spend more time eating and lifting. Don't worry,


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Gmags said:


> @Natty Steve'o to be fair, you LLS.
> 
> @Drogon the OP is holding a lot more muscle mass than you isn't he. However, he probably doesn't work as hard career wise and can spend more time eating and lifting. Don't worry,


 No, if he cut down to 10% doubt he would have any more muscle mass than me.

I don't know his weight or height but literally everyone overestimates how much muscle we actually have.


----------



## Gmags (Nov 16, 2015)

Drogon said:


> No, if he cut down to 10% doubt he would have any more muscle mass than me.
> 
> I don't know his weight or height but literally everyone overestimates how much muscle we actually have.


 Its safe to say he would have a lot more muscle mass than you if he cut down.

Take the blinkers off son.

I do agree that people over estimate how much muscle mass they have. I don't proclaim to hold much more than average. I was 14 stone 7 after xmas, and cut down to 13 stone 4. I assumed 18 pounds would make a lot of difference but it has only really cut down on love handles/belly (which werent even that bad.) Probably going to need to cut down to 12.7 to see some real definition, and thats at 6ft tall.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Gmags said:


> Its safe to say he would have a lot more muscle mass than you if he cut down.
> 
> Take the blinkers off son.
> 
> I do agree that people over estimate how much muscle mass they have. I don't proclaim to hold much more than average. I was 14 stone 7 after xmas, and cut down to 13 stone 4. I assumed 18 pounds would make a lot of difference but it has only really cut down on love handles/belly (which werent even that bad.) Probably going to need to cut down to 12.7 to see some real definition, and thats at 6ft tall.


 Well it's irrelevant unless he actually cuts down talking about "what ifs" isn't it


----------



## Gmags (Nov 16, 2015)

Drogon said:


> Well it's irrelevant unless he actually cuts down talking about "what ifs" isn't it


 What if you don't become a solicitor because you spend all day on here?


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Gmags said:


> What if you don't become a solicitor because you spend all day on here?


 What if I told you I'm quitting, and going to uni to pursue something else in 3 months?


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

Gmags said:


> What if you don't become a solicitor because you spend all day on here?


 Oh burn. :lol:


----------



## Gmags (Nov 16, 2015)

Drogon said:


> What if I told you I'm quitting, and going to uni to pursue something else in 3 months?


 What Uni you starting at the end of June?


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Gmags said:


> What Uni you starting at the end of June?


 As in that's when I'll be leaving...


----------



## Gmags (Nov 16, 2015)

Drogon said:


> As in that's when I'll be leaving...


 So when do you start Uni?

What are you doing June to the end of September?

What course/career?


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Gmags said:


> So when do you start Uni?
> 
> What are you doing June to the end of September?
> 
> What course/career?


 Pft be a **** 98% of the time then want a proper conversation...


----------



## Gmags (Nov 16, 2015)

Drogon said:


> Pft be a **** 98% of the time then want a proper conversation...


 Suit yourself then.


----------



## Nu-Labz (Dec 10, 2015)

Gmags said:


> @Natty Steve'o to be fair, you LLS.
> 
> @Drogon the OP is holding a lot more muscle mass than you isn't he. However, he probably doesn't work as hard career wise and can spend more time eating and lifting. Don't worry,


 Very busy career wise. Got 2 kids age 5 and 6 and work from 6pm to 4am 5 nights a week as a on call emergency electrician. My time is taken. Probably why I'm not as lean as I'd like to be as I can get the extra time in gym for cardio.


----------



## Nu-Labz (Dec 10, 2015)

Drogon said:


> No, if he cut down to 10% doubt he would have any more muscle mass than me.
> 
> I don't know his weight or height but literally everyone overestimates how much muscle we actually have.


 5"7 94kg at time of last photo 96.8kg at time of first photo in my sexy underwear


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Nu-Labz said:


> 5"7 94kg at time of last photo 96.8kg at time of first photo in my sexy underwear


 You're cutting now? Will follow your progress, interested


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Nu-Labz said:


> Is Simeon panda the real deal? Claims he's natural? What's everybody's thoughts? Also has anyone bought his blueprint and what are there thoughts? £35 seems reasonable and the bloke is in unbelievable shape all year round.


 Does this even need asking ffs


----------



## Nu-Labz (Dec 10, 2015)

arcticfox said:


> Does this even need asking ffs


 Your about 9 pages let bud answered that question and got over that days ago


----------



## Nu-Labz (Dec 10, 2015)

Drogon said:


> You're cutting now? Will follow your progress, interested


 Attempting to cut lol. Tryna get my cals down to 2500 but struggling. I'm too hungry all the time. As long as I look good and have good definition I will be happy. Just doing it for summer and my holiday


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Nu-Labz said:


> Your about 9 pages let bud answered that question and got over that days ago


 Noticed that as i posted HAHAHA


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Nu-Labz said:


> Attempting to cut lol. Tryna get my cals down to 2500 but struggling. I'm too hungry all the time. As long as I look good and have good definition I will be happy. Just doing it for summer and my holiday


 Learn to see hunger as a sign of progress.

Ive cut before using Eca/t3 etc etc and struggled with appetite and didn't make great progress

This time around I've just accepted that being hungry is a sign that I'm doing it right and have made much better progress with no cutting agents or stims!


----------



## Nu-Labz (Dec 10, 2015)

Drogon said:


> Learn to see hunger as a sign of progress.
> 
> Ive cut before using Eca/t3 etc etc and struggled with appetite and didn't make great progress
> 
> This time around I've just accepted that being hungry is a sign that I'm doing it right and have made much better progress with no cutting agents or stims!


 I get it in my head that when I get hungry my body starts eating my muscle. Don't wanna lose much size. Really wanna be 90kg or above. But can't have it both ways I guess


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Nu-Labz said:


> I get it in my head that when I get hungry my body starts eating my muscle. Don't wanna lose much size. Really wanna be 90kg or above. But can't have it both ways I guess


 When you're on gear and taking 0.8g+ of protein per lb along with intense training, it's almost impossible to lose muscle IMO.

You'll lose glycogen etc and look flatter but that's not tissue loss.

stop worrying about scale weight, no one cares about that


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Gmags said:


> @Natty Steve'o to be fair, you LLS.
> 
> @Drogon the OP is holding a lot more muscle mass than you isn't he. However, he probably doesn't work as hard career wise and can spend more time eating and lifting. Don't worry,
> 
> *"I feel like it is my stomach, hips and chest were I hold most of my fat"*.


 Does the statement in bold sound familiar.....? It should do you wrote it...

You have never seen me in person..... 

Yet another faceless pictureless person on the site spouting chit...FFS fella. Oh dear oh dear.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Does the statement in bold sound familiar.....? It should do you wrote it...
> 
> You have never seen me in person.....
> 
> Yet another faceless pictureless person on the site spouting chit...FFS fella. Oh dear oh dear.


 Sort him out steve ladd

STEVE STEVE STEVE STEVE


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Drogon said:


> When you're on gear and taking 0.8g+ of protein per lb along with intense training, it's almost impossible to lose muscle IMO.
> 
> You'll lose glycogen etc and look flatter but that's not tissue loss.
> 
> stop worrying about scale weight, no one cares about that


 That's where I went wrong then,was only getting 0.7g per lb of bodyweight


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

FelonE said:


> That's where I went wrong then,was only getting 0.7g per lb of bodyweight


 Just what's thrown around mate as the most common number...I take even less! Probs about 0,6 at times!


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

mrwright said:


> Sort him out steve ladd
> 
> STEVE STEVE STEVE STEVE


 FPMSL


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Ares said:


>


 You've been waiting ages for someone to kick off so you could use that gif, haven't you


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Drogon said:


> Just what's thrown around mate as the most common number...I take even less! Probs about 0,6 at times!


 0.6? You fvcking lunatic


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

FelonE said:


> 0.6? You fvcking lunatic


 I know right, can see the muscle falling off!


----------



## Nu-Labz (Dec 10, 2015)

Drogon said:


> Just what's thrown around mate as the most common number...I take even less! Probs about 0,6 at times!


 I definitely eat enough protein. Daily food and shakes I get a minimum of 300g sometimes even 400g so I think my protein intake is cool cause I'm 207lbs. Today is my first day on course for 2500calories and I'm fu**ing starving!!


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Drogon said:


> What if I told you they have gone to electronic filing and the butty shop delivers so they dont need me anymore, and going to uni to pursue something else in 3 months?


 fixed


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

banzi said:


> fixed


 Go back to packing your bread m8


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Drogon said:


> Go back to packing loaves m8


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

banzi said:


>


 So fvcking quick I swear to god


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Drogon said:


> I think you are.
> 
> You're 20-24% BF but with some muscle mass and so look better than that pic - that guy does not even lift.


 what am I if he's 20-24??


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

superdrol said:


> what am I if he's 20-24??
> 
> View attachment 123225


 Maybe 25%. He has more muscle mass so looks better at a not much lower bf%.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

superdrol said:


> what am I if he's 20-24??
> 
> View attachment 123225


 Similar with significantly less muscle mass and worse fat distribution.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

And more muscle mass will drop his percentage and he's nowhere near that, if you think I'm 1% off him your off your head lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

superdrol said:


> what am I if he's 20-24??
> 
> View attachment 123225


 about 28%


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

You think I am a similar bodyfat percentage to him?? His chest is five times mine, arms are leaner, note the vein down the left bicep, that's normally visible from 18% down...


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

superdrol said:


> You think I am a similar bodyfat percentage to him?? His chest is five times mine, arms are leaner, note the vein down the left bicep, that's normally visible from 18% down...
> 
> View attachment 123226
> 
> ...


 Not a million miles off. It just looks worse in your case because you have barely any muscle and carry a ton of fat around your belly and hips. But your arms and legs are fairly lean. Looks like a classic 'skinnyfat' build. He looks a fair bit leaner in that pic than he did in the first ones I saw though. I put him in the high teens initially and would put you in the mid 20's. But again, who gives a f**k about what your DEXA Scanned body fat reading is, it's all about how you look with your top off.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

DLTBB said:


> Not a million miles off. It just looks worse in your case because you have barely any muscle and carry a ton of fat around your belly and hips. But your arms and legs are fairly lean. Looks like a classic 'skinnyfat' build. He looks a fair bit leaner in that pic than he did in the first ones I saw though. I put him in the high teens initially and would put you in the mid 20's.


 Which id agree with, 18% I reckoned, but drogon reckons 20-24 lol, I'm 24% in the above pics so I know he ain't anywhere near that


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

superdrol said:


> Which id agree with, 18% I reckoned, but drogon reckons 20-24 lol, I'm 24% in the above pics so I know he ain't anywhere near that


 To be fair the guy looks a lot leaner in the photo you've just posted compared to the one drogon commented on at the start of the thread.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

MR RIGSBY said:


> To be fair the guy looks a lot leaner in the photo you've just posted compared to the one drogon commented on at the start of the thread.


 He quoted the pics nu-labz had posted the more recent pics (aka the one above) and still said 20+, then 20-24...

end of page 6


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

superdrol said:


> He quoted the pics nu-labz had posted the more recent pics (aka the one above) and still said 20+, then 20-24...
> 
> end of page 6


 Ah sorry, thought he was referring to the pic at start of page 6. Not a chance he's 20-24 in those pics.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

superdrol said:


> what am I if he's 20-24??
> 
> View attachment 123225


 You're an 8 babe


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

superpube said:


> You're an 8 babe


 Awww... You made me blush  flirt!!


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

superdrol said:


> what am I if he's 20-24??
> 
> View attachment 123225


 12%


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

AngryBuddha said:


> 12%


 You need to brush up your reading skills


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

superdrol said:


> You need to brush up your reading skills


 Being polite, could sense the razor blades at your wrists


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

AngryBuddha said:


> Being polite, could sense the razor blades at your wrists


 Nah, I'm ok with who i am lol


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

superdrol said:


> Nah, I'm ok with who i am lol


 Youre in better shape than me, and i fkn compete


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

superdrol said:


> He quoted the pics nu-labz had posted the more recent pics (aka the one above) and still said 20+, then 20-24...
> 
> end of page 6


 He's 20% and no less in that pic, believe me.

And yes I think you're around 25%, maybe a bit higher, with almost no muscle mass.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Drogon said:


> He's 20% and no less in that pic, believe me.
> 
> And yes I think you're around 25%, maybe a bit higher, with almost no muscle mass.


 Nope I'm 24% as I said, your guess is 1 or more percent out for us both, I have no need to believe you as I know what I was in that picture... So cock sure yet wrong...

i fit in at the 20-24% pic on the chart, he fits at most around 18 maybe less... Believe me


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

superdrol said:


> Nope I'm 24% as I said, your guess is 1 or more percent out for us both, I have no need to believe you as I know what I was in that picture... So cock sure yet wrong...
> 
> i fit in at the 20-24% pic on the chart, he fits at most around 18 maybe less... Believe me


 1% off from a small internet picture...id take that as a pretty good estimate :lol:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

AngryBuddha said:


> Youre in better shape than me, and i fkn compete


 Compete a what? Chest?


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Drogon said:


> 1% off from a small internet picture...id take that as a pretty good estimate :lol:


 And yet you can be so off for nu labz... He may well have been 20 in his first pic but the one you quoted (the one I posted recently) he's nowhere near!


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

superdrol said:


> And yet you can be so off for nu labz... He may well have been 20 in his first pic but the one you quoted (the one I posted recently) he's nowhere near!


 Dude I don't really care, he had good lighting in the last one.

I think he's 20% and if he had an actual dexa scan it would be around that, at least.

Its just a number anyways


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

superdrol said:


> Nope I'm 24% as I said, your guess is 1 or more percent out for us both, I have no need to believe you as I know what I was in that picture... So cock sure yet wrong...
> 
> i fit in at the 20-24% pic on the chart, he fits at most around 18 maybe less... Believe me


 I think he is 20%.

Arguing over 1%, ridiculous lol.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> I think he is 20%.
> 
> Arguing over 1%, ridiculous lol.


 People just love picking fights with moi

The tone of my writing style, perhaps? Or jealousy?

Guess we will never know...probably both.


----------



## Gmags (Nov 16, 2015)

Drogon said:


> He's 20% and no less in that pic, believe me.
> 
> And yes I think you're around 25%, maybe a bit higher, with almost no muscle mass.


 Since when did you become such an expert? Aren't you literally on your first cycle and haven't got over 13 stone at less than 15% BF?


----------



## Gmags (Nov 16, 2015)

Drogon said:


> People just love picking fights with moi
> 
> The tone of my writing style, perhaps? Or jealousy?
> 
> Guess we will never know...probably both.


 Its because you act like a no it all, when really you are just a kid with no experience at all.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Gmags said:


> Since when did you become such an expert? Aren't you literally on your first cycle and haven't got over 13 stone at less than 15% BF?


 Just going to ignore you, so boring


----------



## Gmags (Nov 16, 2015)

Drogon said:


> Just going to ignore you, so boring


 That say's it all. Just stop giving out advice and trying to get one over on people more experienced than you. There's a certain way to get your point across but you just don't get it.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Gmags said:


> That say's it all. Just stop giving out advice and trying to get one over on people more experienced than you. There's a certain way to get your point across but you just don't get it.


 Fella, I don't care one slight for your opinion at all (oh and please tell me where ANY advice is categorically wrong, that I've said - I've helped more people than most here.)

Age doesn't = knowledge

Just stop quoting me like 8 times a day with boring insults to try and score points or prove to your insecure self that you aren't really nothing and trying to make yourself feel better :lol:


----------



## Gmags (Nov 16, 2015)

Drogon said:


> Fella, I don't care one slight for your opinion at all (oh and please tell me where ANY advice is categorically wrong, that I've said - I've helped more people than most here.)
> 
> *Age doesn't = knowledge*
> 
> Just stop quoting me like 8 times a day with boring insults to try and score points or prove to your insecure self that you are't really nothing and trying to make yourself feel better :lol:


 Experience does, trying different methods and ideas, trial and error, switching things, going out of your comfort zone etc. All of which you do not have.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Gmags said:


> Experience does, trying different methods and ideas, trial and error, switching things, going out of your comfort zone etc. All of which you do not have.


 No it doesn't.

Experience is just one factor (that's predominantly useful for finding out what works for YOU).

One could read 90% of the literature, follow the top people in the field and be part of numerous forums and become far more knowledgeable in 1 year than someone who just has "experience" over 10 years.


----------



## Gmags (Nov 16, 2015)

Drogon said:


> No it doesn't.
> 
> Experience is just one factor (that's predominantly useful for finding out what works for YOU).
> 
> One could read 90% of the literature, follow the top people in the field and be part of numerous forums and become far more knowledgeable in 1 year than someone who just has "experience" over 10 years.


 So you are basically admitting to plagerising others by passing on knowledge as your own.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Gmags said:


> So you are basically admitting to plagerising others by passing on knowledge as your own.


 How else do you learn other than by reading what's factually correct or by taking into account the opinion of the top people in this field, are you serious? Lol


----------



## Gmags (Nov 16, 2015)

Drogon said:


> How else do you learn other than by reading what's factually correct or be taking into account the opinion of the top people in this field, are you serious? Lol


 You do exactly that. But you don't spout it back accross the forum 24 hours a day passing it on as your own.

You will learn about referencing at Uni when you go in 3 months.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Gmags said:


> You do exactly that. But you don't spout it back accross the forum 24 hours a day passing it on as your own.
> 
> You will learn about referencing at Uni when you go in 3 months.


 I just give the best advice I can to someone regardless if it's from my (limited few years experience) or something I have read from one of the top contributors in the world.

I'm not going to reference every bloody post on an annoymous forum ffs :lol:

Stop making strawman arguments and stop being a ****, you literally have no reason to be.


----------

